# Daten von Client empfangen



## Schmurk (8. Sep 2014)

Hallo liebe Java Community,

ich schreibe gerade meine Bachelorarbeit (Thema SAML Bindings) und bin gerade auf ein Problem gestoßen, wofür mir gerade die Ideen bzw. der Ansatz fehlt.

Ich habe einen Apache Tomcat 7 Server auf dem ein ServiceProvider (SP) und ein IdentityProvider (IdP) laufen. Wenn ein Client auf den ServiceProvider wird er, falls er nicht authentifiziert ist zum IdP mit einem SAML Request weitergeleitet und dort dann authentifiziert.

Mein eigentliches Problem ist nun wenn ich den SP besucht habe und weitergeleitet werde, möchte ich dem IdP außer dem Request noch mehr Daten senden (zum Test z.B. die SessionID von SP und Client). Wie kann ich das veranlassen, oder kann das nur der IdP irgendwie veranlassen, dass dieser Wert übertragen wird. 

Ich hoffe ich habe es nicht zu komplizert formuliert und ihr könnt mir Tipps geben.

MfG Schmurk


----------



## anti-held (8. Sep 2014)

Ich hatte nur kurz Kontakt mit diesem Thema.
Ich denke aber dass es nicht vorgesehen ist, dass der Identity Provider, welcher ja wirklich nur für die Authentifizierung da ist, spezielle Daten vom User abfragt.

Möglicherweise könnte dir aber folgendes Dokument helfen:
https://www.oasis-open.org/committees/download.php/35391/sstc-saml-metadata-errata-2.0-wd-04-diff.pdf
Auf Seite 21 findest du den AttributeConsumingService.
Dieser könnte eventuell dein Problem behandeln.


----------

